# Consequences of Diving



## DC (Oct 20, 2016)

This letter was submitted to the VA to facilitate information in deciding disability cases concerning diving related exposures. On any claim for disabilities to the VA enclose this letter for consideration. You must have attended and successfully passed a military schoolhouse diver training course. Your DD214 must reflect this as well. During a doctor evaluation print a hard copy for the attending physician to review. Good Luck


http://www.navydivers.net/Assets/vatl07_04.pdf


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 20, 2016)

[Q


----------

